# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مسائل مربوط به مدرسه >  سوال : معافیت از سربازی تا چند سال ؟ ( بیا تو )

## MehranWilson

سلام 

من امسال کنکور دادم 
میخوام ببینم سال دیگه میتونم کنکور بدم بدون اینکه معافیت بگیرم ؟ ( کنکور 97 رو فک نکنم برم دانشگاه )

سال دیه میخوام کنکور بدم ....

 :Yahoo (21):  تورو سر جدتون بگید

----------


## ali.asghar

اول برو نظام وظیفه ببین تا کی مهلت معرفی داری و یا اطلاعات تولد وزمان گرفتن مدرک پیش رابگو بگمت

----------


## amir_95

کی فارق از التحصیل شدین؟

----------


## Reza12

سلام من دوساله پیام نور شهرمان هستم میتونم درکنکور98 شرکت کنم از لحاظ سربازی مشکلی پیش نمیاد وکی باید انصراف بدم

----------

